# Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach and Sensitive Skin



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

My 14 month old G.S. has been eating Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream which I would like to take him off of because of the company's recall. He has some stomach issues and skin allergies so I wanted to try Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach and Sensitive Skin. Has anyone used this food or know anything about it? Any information would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are his stomach issues and do you have any idea what his allergies are caused by?


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

He was having very lose stools and even diarerra at least 2 or 3 times a week. The TOTW helped him harden up almost immediately. His allergies we suspect are from the grass he gets patchy and chews himself raw he did it last year was fine all winter and now that the weather is nice and he is spending a lot of time outdoors the patches are back. I bathe him with a special shampoo that the vet prescribed to help with the itchiness.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Zira was on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach for a while. She has SIBO and during her flare ups... that's the only food that worked with her. She gained weight, kept food down, her stool went harder, and she actually WANTED to eat. Without that food, I have no idea what would have happened. Nothing else worked.

So... as much as I'm not into the regular grain foods, and I DO love holistic. Which my dogs are now on Acana. I still swear by Pro Plan when dogs have digestive issues. Decent food.. and it worked.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had one dog who could only eat Purine ONE sensitive systems. Sure there is a lot I don't like, like the menadione and the corn and some other ingredients, but when the dog is pooping solid and has zero ear infections and a nice coat and feels good..........well, after all..........what is more important?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

TrickyShepherd said:


> I still swear by Pro Plan when dogs have digestive issues. Decent food.. and it worked.


Same here. I have a dog with IBD, and nothing helped the diarrhea, vomiting and weight loss. Once I started feeding the Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach and Skin his poo looked great, the vomiting stopped and he gained weight for the first time in his life.
Sheilah


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the aboves

I have an aussie who gets major fungal sores, put him on this and he did really well, no sores, great coat, nice stools, the only thing I noticed was he put on ALOT of weight, the food porked him right up..other than that I liked what I saw, and I am no fan of purina


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Zira was on Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach for a while. She has SIBO and during her flare ups... that's the only food that worked with her. She gained weight, kept food down, her stool went harder, and she actually WANTED to eat. Without that food, I have no idea what would have happened. Nothing else worked.
> 
> So... as much as I'm not into the regular grain foods, and I DO love holistic. Which my dogs are now on Acana. I still swear by Pro Plan when dogs have digestive issues. Decent food.. and it worked.


Same here. Jazz has SIBO and this is the only food we found that worked. He was 10 pounds underweight and when we put him on this food he finally gained weight.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

dakotaandhearts said:


> My 14 month old G.S. has been eating Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream which I would like to take him off of because of the company's recall. He has some stomach issues and skin allergies so I wanted to try Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach and Sensitive Skin. Has anyone used this food or know anything about it? Any information would be appreciated! Thank you.


 I can only speak for myself, but I want to know what ingredients are in my dogs food. Everyone has their own opinion about kibble quality, so this is just to inform, not offend.

If you dog has allergies, you’ll definitely want to know exactly what is in the food you choose. Unknown ingredients could be anything and something he/she is allergic to. Read and dissect all pet food labels! 
Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach has:
Animal Fat – no named animal - ingredients determined by the EPA to possibly contain euthanized animals
Animal Digest – no named animal - ingredients determined by the EPA to possibly contain euthanized animals
http://www.epa.gov/ttn/chief/ap42/ch09/final/c9s05-3.pdf
Purina sources its supplements globally including China


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato Formula Adult Dry Dog Food might work as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

That may be a good option. No flaxseed (which also gave my chicken allergic dog terrible problems). Yay.


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I think I will buy a small bag and give it a try.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't read all the replies. And I usually stay out of the dog food debates nowadays (especially here), but just wanted to drop a note that I fed this to my EPI GSD for several years, several years ago, and she did excellent on it. To be honest, I don't even remember why I switched off of it, but I don't believe it was because she was having any problems on it. It may have just been time to move on, maybe they jacked the price up again, who knows.

I haven't looked at the ingredients on it recently, but back when I was feeding it, it was pretty decent. But I was willing to feed just about anything to my girl at the time to get her stabilized and gaining weight again.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

In this case though, since the OP's dog doesn't have IBD or SIPO and it seems like just allergies wouldn't it be better to stick with a food with similar ingredient to TOTW?? Just curious for education sake...


----------

